# Embossed Copper Weave



## Marko50 (Nov 13, 2015)

I had made up a set of embossed copper weave tubes for a good friend at Craft Supplies USA a short time ago. I liked how his turned out so much, I made myself a set as well! It really goes well with the Jr. Gent II pen kit IMHO!


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome pen.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 13, 2015)

beautiful


----------



## BJohn (Nov 13, 2015)

I agree, if I may ask were did you get the copper weave? It looks like the ground shield from the inside of some coax cable?


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 13, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KCW (Nov 13, 2015)

BJohn said:


> I agree, if I may ask were did you get the copper weave? It looks like the ground shield from the inside of some coax cable?



I may be wrong, but I don't think that is weave, it is embossed sheet.


----------



## vakmere (Nov 13, 2015)

That's hot...


----------



## BJohn (Nov 13, 2015)

Just curious, if you first remove outer jacket, then center conductor and the inner insulation, you would be left with a hollow copper braided section that a brass tube should just slide into.

INTERESTING ! Will have to look into this.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 13, 2015)

BJohn said:


> Just curious, if you first remove outer jacket, then center conductor and the inner insulation, you would be left with a hollow copper braided section that a brass tube should just slide into.
> 
> INTERESTING ! Will have to look into this.



John that is not copper wire. That is a metal foil paper wrapped on the tube and cast. It has that realism about it for sure. Nice work and I am sure that can be used with many other ideas. 

John I cast real copper sleeves. You could check my album if you want to see the difference

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/999/large/1_IMGP0602.JPG


----------



## MikeL (Nov 15, 2015)

Awesome looking pen!


----------



## mtassie (Nov 16, 2015)

Nice job Mark!


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, is marko50 saying which it is? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> Well, is marko50 saying which it is? Inquiring minds want to know!



Tom

It definetly is copper tape. he even says it in the title 
*Embossed Copper Weave.

Here is what a copper sleeve blank looks like. This is the way that I make them.





*


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 17, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> TurtleTom said:
> 
> 
> > Well, is marko50 saying which it is? Inquiring minds want to know!
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > TurtleTom said:
> ...


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 17, 2015)

No worries, I might try to make a few myself.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> No worries, I might try to make a few myself.




Real easy and if you do and want any help just give me a shout. By the way you can get the copper sleeve on ebay.


----------



## BJohn (Nov 17, 2015)

John, I see the obvious difference. The actual bread has depth to it.

Those are sweet, while I like the black accents on the one kit, my favorite is the copper kit's.

If I may ask was this commission work or something you just decided to try.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 17, 2015)

I suspect John is driven by an insatiable curiosity.  Like myself and most of the others on this site.
(For the last week I've been teaching myself how to write right-handed.)


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

BJohn said:


> John, I see the obvious difference. The actual bread has depth to it.
> 
> Those are sweet, while I like the black accents on the one kit, my favorite is the copper kit's.
> 
> If I may ask was this commission work or something you just decided to try.









Thanks John

This was something I tried many years ago along with stainless steel braiding, brass braiding, chrome weave braiding, vinyl weave braiding, carbon fiber of all kinds braiding and many more. I have a few other that I will be adding when I am able to start working in my shop again. I like the unusual stuff. As far as commisssion, no I have sold many of these pens but never an order.


----------



## BJohn (Nov 17, 2015)

John I imagine you did, they are gorgeous. After the holidays I will have to give a try at making the blanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2015)

John as I mentioned to Tom if you do decide to try them and have any problems just shoot me a message. Be glad to help.


----------

